# Problem med resolv.conf.

## jens.l

Vid varje reboot av min server som kör gentoo så måste jag ssh:a till den för att fixa min resolv.conf så det går att surfa. Problemet är att den gör två resolv.conf.

Ena heter resolv.conf och i den står det bara "Domain kila.net" sen skapar den en till resolv.conf-eth0.sv med nameserverrarna som jag egentligen vill ha i resolv.conf. Så jag måste alltså flytta över detta manuellt innan jag kan börja surfa efter en reboot. Har provat att göra en symlink ifrån resolv.conf-eth0.sv -> resolv.conf men det hjälper inte heller. Eller det funkar ju tills man rebootar. Men jag vill ju helst kunna boota upp servern utan att behöva göra nånting.

Servern har fastip på eth1 och får ipnummer av telias dhcp på eth0. Sen så kör jag även en dhcp på servern till resten av clienterna i nätverket.

Hur löser man detta?

----------

## aradu

Jag har haft ett liknande problem med resolv.conf. Kan du posta innehållet i /etc/conf.d/net? Jag misstänker att det är i den filen felet ligger.

----------

## kallamej

Närmare bestämt behöver du sätta

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

 i den filen. Utöver kommentarerna i /etc/conf.d/net kan det vara värt att läsa del 4 i Handboken.

----------

## jens.l

 *aradu wrote:*   

> Jag har haft ett liknande problem med resolv.conf. Kan du posta innehållet i /etc/conf.d/net? Jag misstänker att det är i den filen felet ligger.

 

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )

dns_domain_lo="kila.net"

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

```

----------

## jens.l

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Närmare bestämt behöver du sätta
> 
> ```
> dhcp_eth0="nodns"
> ```
> ...

 

Gör jag sådär så får jag ju inte telias dns:er. Då får jag ju bara resolv.conf med Kila.net i. Jag vill ha telias dns:er ifrån dhcp:n i resolv.conf.

Edit: Jag löste det genom att tabort dns_domain_lo="kila.net" ur /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## aradu

Jag får erkänna att jag inte förstår allt i net filen, men jag hade samma problem. Jag antog att nodns skulle låta bli att ändra resolv.conf, men det gjorde den icke.

Jag tog bort nodns från net och skrev nameserver 192.168.0.1 (routerns ip) i /etc/resolv.conf, sedan startade om net.eth0 då ändrades nameserver till två nya addresser, som går till Telia. Fråga mig inte varför.  :Razz:  kallamej kan säkerligen ge dig en bättre förklaring.

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"
```

Hoppas detta hjälper.

----------

## kallamej

 *jens.l wrote:*   

> Gör jag sådär så får jag ju inte telias dns:er. Då får jag ju bara resolv.conf med Kila.net i. Jag vill ha telias dns:er ifrån dhcp:n i resolv.conf.
> 
> Edit: Jag löste det genom att tabort dns_domain_lo="kila.net" ur /etc/conf.d/net

 

Meh, läste ditt inlägg tvärt om...

De flesta brukar klaga på att dhcp skriver över det man lagt in själv. Det är då man skall använda nodns.

Om man bara vill ha vanlig dhcp och inte kör ntp kan man kommentera bort alla rader i /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## jens.l

 *aradu wrote:*   

> Jag får erkänna att jag inte förstår allt i net filen, men jag hade samma problem. Jag antog att nodns skulle låta bli att ändra resolv.conf, men det gjorde den icke.
> 
> Jag tog bort nodns från net och skrev nameserver 192.168.0.1 (routerns ip) i /etc/resolv.conf, sedan startade om net.eth0 då ändrades nameserver till två nya addresser, som går till Telia. Fråga mig inte varför.  kallamej kan säkerligen ge dig en bättre förklaring.
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net:
> ...

 

Nu är det ju dock servern som är routern så därför måste jag ha telias dns:er i resolv.conf. Men efter jag tog bort dns_domain_lo="kila.net" så funkar det. 

Men tack för hjälpen ändå

----------

## jens.l

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  *jens.l wrote:*   Gör jag sådär så får jag ju inte telias dns:er. Då får jag ju bara resolv.conf med Kila.net i. Jag vill ha telias dns:er ifrån dhcp:n i resolv.conf.
> 
> Edit: Jag löste det genom att tabort dns_domain_lo="kila.net" ur /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> Meh, läste ditt inlägg tvärt om...
> ...

 

Hehe även den bäste kan läsa fel.

----------

